# JKD  Was Bruce Multi Dimentional



## monkey (Jun 15, 2006)

This will set the record straight.
When in a fight, whether you use junfan or jkd,
if you do ever get to the trapping & stay more then a few 
(& I do mean a few) seconds isn't it possible that you have fixated & become bound to a form or style or set way (hence your are stuck)?

This to me--to me sounds like 1 dimention fights.
Now correct me if I'm wrong but, most street fights 
are over quick--don't fixate--& what's more important,
they did not adhere to a system or form or style.

This is the very point that drove the philosophy student to
map out in scientific terms- how to intercept--how to be formless--
how to adapt to enviroment--how to use what will work for his
anatomical structure --& yet be non-telegraphic & simplistic.

That last word--was it simple for you to do or do you have to train,
to get the jurus-sepok-monyet-epei-gunting ect. Was it really scientifically
deployed or are you just adding on & being like the others to ride 
a band wagon & don't want to be left out.

Let me offer a simple techique--attacker enters--you burst side kick to
his knee. It is broke! He bends forward-you use water in the burning foot 
step & finish.

Why would you ever think you had to trap-lock-block ect. It is stated to 
JKD there are no passive motions. A trap & block sound passive _to me_!
    Be formless-shapeless-feel the motion (let it become you) . Dojosai!!!


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 15, 2006)

Each person has stages of development. You learn the parries. The strikes the kicks the foot work the traps The lin si lin di dar. Of parry counters. Taught trapping is a by product for hitting You just do not trap to trap. You may trap to enter If needs. Nothing is really stagnit. If it is you need more training. Besides as you advance you get better at interceptions. But you can not allways just intercept. You can look at parry to intercept. trap to intercept. They do that for you. Just trying to stay with certion foot work is holding backIn a fight like you are saying a street fight. You do what you do and what you have to do. If not well you did not most often perform as you could have. Follow up can be any thing you see as your next move. Useing the side kick as you stated taking the knee. From there you have other tools that come into play If you use them. That by its self takes training time To become effcetive. A street fighter fights until he stops you or you stop him Alot of people do not trap much at all in live action But some do But that trap is not fixed motion at that time or it useless . A person just has to let go of there training and apply it in motion How well they do is when they liberate from JKD and know its just something they do But like I have said before other arts its the same You learn and then you do Thats you if you just learn and can only do it in a controled motion It does not work Looks good though but is not useful because it was not stress tested Its much different when some one is hitting you back But others have there idea If it works great.


----------



## monkey (Jun 15, 2006)

Good point. Now while I learned that we did have a perimiter that was imaginary, but there. Let me see if I can get you to see it.This will help the 
total scope or area-foundation of what can be utilised- & the best parts of all of it!
    The area can be seen 3rd dimensional. We were taught to see an arc aprox 3ft. in front of us.This would be a half circle. Anything that enters-
they still have 2 feet or more, easely, & can't touch me. Here the burst side to the knee would grant me the distance needed to safely deploy & recover to a sudden step or burning step kick. Fast, easy & effective.

Now lets say (for ***** & giggles) they did happen to enter deeper.
The simplistic answer may be 1 of many that is scientifically sound & yet 
non-telegraphic--punch to throat & eye jab.
If they cannot see -- if they can not breath, they cannot fight! 
Non-telegraphic, scientifically deployed-& simplistic
to use.  You really don't need hours to train these 2 hits. No time wasted trying to justify a trap or the use for things that are not needed.
If you are in the so called range to trap--eye jab-bil gee to throat & this will deter enough for the street defense & you to get out of the area.


----------



## Jimi (Jun 16, 2006)

If all you are capable to do is side kick the knee & follow up, that is static and not free. Besides a jeet tek is not always going to work, even with pure JFGF/JKD, a fight is a living thing and almost always is a dice roll even for the most experienced and skillfull fighters around. Thats a lesson I learned by 3rd grade, fights always seem to have the Murphy's Law factor to them. I agree with the K.I.S.S. principle ( Keep It Simple Stupid) , but I also agree to explore is a good thing. With the Jurus, Sambuts, Sumbrados Etc, we will never see what others (Cultures, Arts etc) are capable of. We can not live in a cacoon of only what SiJo Bruce left behind. PEACE


----------



## Jimi (Jun 16, 2006)

Now I am Miscommunicating, I meant to say Without the Jurus, Sambuts, Sumbrados Etc... OOpps! Pleace forgive my poor typing. PEACE


----------



## Dark (Jun 16, 2006)

Bruce was special because he was the first to ask why and how? He saw principles and ways to use them were others saw only techniques. That ment he could seemingly "switch styles" by in truth his methods never changed only the appearance.

   That also meant his mind saw the princple and many techniques had several weaknesses that where limited by what others saw as style. Seeing JKD as a style limits its use and makes it not JKD, there is a thing called "transendance" and tradsendance means having continually set a newer standard then those before and seeing things objectively.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

You know I believe Bruce Lee was a good martial artist.  Certainly his kicks were of legendary speed.  I also believe that if JKD is supposed to accomplish the answering of the how and why of techniques then it has to be adaptive.  If not, is JKD not becoming pigeon holed by a set of techniques like Karate or Tae Kwon Do?

I may be way off base, however I believe my rationale has some merit.


----------



## monkey (Jun 16, 2006)

Both Dark  &  Matt  have great points:
Let me give another example so this might help those that do like
to trap--sipoc--biset--ect...
         Ok lets say attacking entry has the point of almost trapping range.
As the kali line have ranges.Bruce didnt have kicking range --boxing range--trapping range--grappling range--hubud range--lakoot range ect...
         That alone depicks styles & certian things only can be used.
If you throw a kick for example & a passive move(bong sau ) was used.
          Dose that put me into hubud range  as I used my elbow.
          Now I know lots will or may start to get up set but ,hear me out.
Kali--silat ect Dose have destructions & not 1 was used to be scientificly
deployed or nontelegraphic or simplistic.You have to drill these teachings in sets for starters.But if you use the word (destructions)to its maxium>
 This will allow it as a JKD use.
          Example--if were are wrist to wrist,most poc & trap & hit.JKD Intercepts.So with the 1" I used back hand to the hand(take out the wepon)
Which gives me a "spring board effect"to punch into the face.Then that hand 
on the bound back Iron palm tan sau-to for arm!This deaden the nurvs.I finish with Elbow to just behind their elbow & give simultaneous bil gee to the eyes.  Now Im not here to promote  me or my videos but,I do show how to deploy this "without traps as well on entry" ,See "monkey" member in motion.#3 i beleave had it.
         It is scientificly deployed-simplisticly used-nontelgraphic & leaves room
for self exploring of change-apdapting-formless-insubstantial & contenuity!
         In other words useing a way but, no set way like that which may be
done only that way! Or it is no longer a representation of that way.You have to do it that way--that is what predicates style.You cant punch or kick style.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 16, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> You know I believe Bruce Lee was a good martial artist. Certainly his kicks were of legendary speed. I also believe that if JKD is supposed to accomplish the answering of the how and why of techniques then it has to be adaptive. If not, is JKD not becoming pigeon holed by a set of techniques like Karate or Tae Kwon Do?
> 
> I may be way off base, however I believe my rationale has some merit.


 JKd  Like any other M/A Has a core of training methods. Those different aspects seperarates each different M/A with the structure of the training. That is JKD, it does not make it set in function. The person would do that. Any art you have to be able to seperate from the core training to make it your own wayYou have to sort of look outside of the box Take what you have learned and start doing it  Jkd is different for each person when its set free Sure in training drills you see very like actions from training. But when you see someone sparring doing on there own thought then that is the JKD they use at that time you have to keep some kind of structure to any M/A or it looses its foundation Can JKD evolve yes on a personal level,should it still be called JKD if you added this with that Not really, is it an expression of your JKD in motion. yes it is but it is yours not someone elses. Should you call it JKD so you can teach your form of it No leave what is JKD for others show them also what you have found that works its self into the JKD concept And if someone else choose to add and keep that fine if not fine. we are all different in what best meets our personal needs yes common training several find things useful but not all. No M/A has all the answers And the answer is not found within doing the training over and over it is found in how you that person has grown to be able to take what you learned and just work it , like walking you walk thats how you walk. JKD or an other art the same its yours if you let go of the name and give it your own expression. But instruct it towards a path where  you can demonstrate its training method Those are the tools that speperate .JKd from other M/A s Is it better then other art No it is the person that any art is represented by that show how well what they do can work and then it has no name because it is the person the name was the guide the source for building. You are your way.


----------



## monkey (Jun 16, 2006)

Mr Lee I see what your saying ;
          If youd  be so kind to let me point out 1 small fact.
you said walk like you walk..Well In shaolin we did walk useing the 
balls only>This gave ballane-padding-suported the body weight &
didnt couse adverse foot deforms or break downs ect..
        This also provided the stelth of a cat.We can turn-kick-suport--ect!
So the walk as you walk stated that the splapping sounds that most people is healthy & ok.Here in is the sound for 1.This gives me the opertunity 
to know their distance & intent.If it is fast--they are attacking--if it is suttle--they are attacking--if it is haulted ,they are not attacking.
         So you see the sounds of the walk can be enhanced as well as the person.Im not putting you down ,as a lot has merit & I realy like it.
But Lee always stated Listen--feel--can you hear the traffic?Can you hear
the foot steps? This is a tactic in it self.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 16, 2006)

I meant the walk to be related to doing what you do with out thought of what you are doing you just do it. But yes you are taught to here in all M/A arts. To listen to see. Far as walking on the balls of the feet I would not want to walkto far doing that. But if you walk quite you would step fown balls of feet first then heel Its much more silent that way.  The old saying white man walks heel, toe, Indian walks toe, heel. If you notice this then the other saying it takes an Indian to sneek up on another indian. But really you are setting down lighter when you walk toe, heel less weight at first touch then weight is set down even. But this is a different story about silent walking Not so much related to JKD or useing the tools. In M/A its foot work and use of the tools. Control the distance  Is foot work To hit is foot work. Then you have clench and ground


----------



## monkey (Jun 16, 2006)

Good points--If you walk heal to toe as shaolin & Bruce did ,It is a rolling that lets you confotalbe move at great pseeds-distance & yet not be herd & keeps the weight of the sides,
                Anotomicaly there are little bones on the sides & realy not ment to suport weight,Here is were the orthopeadics come in & provide that arch suport & the rolling of heal to toe walk.
                   It also provides less sound & unquie straihgt walking.
When police do drunk test,  It is to see if you have ballance-& can indeed walk  straihgt.Most slant their feet to sides left & right & this creates a woddle effect.
                  The heal to toe also provide the main point that most will not have (Due to side of feet walking of use in the arts for defencsive foof work.
                  It provides what Bruce said for "never change hieght".The side of foot  When you move. Your body from head to toe gose up & down like a marry go round.Here in lays the means Bruce used for stelth & attacks to be seen.He did have a pholosophy degree & embeded the pholosophcal ways to the art. It must be sound in philosolhical  as well as scientic-nontelegraphic-simplistic & self esploration!This is what was JKD & sound to this day.


----------

